# How to get rid of BGA



## tylerv (Jul 11, 2011)

Been fighting Blue Green Algae for some time now and finally getting around to doing more than just water changes and scraping it off.

My tank is a 30 Gallon tank
With 
4 Vals
1 water sprite
1 sword 
1 crypt
Hygro (floating)
and trying to resurrect some Wisteria

For fish I have
2 angle
5 congo tetra
1 other tetra

C02 is DIY
Filter HOB TopFin 30
Lights is a Hagen GLO 24" 2 T5HO bulbs (6500k or 6700k) and is on for 7 hours (2-9)

Amonia, Nitrite are all 0
Nitrate have difficulty reading the color on my test usually I read it as 20-50 on my Nutrafin test kit
GH/KH keep around 4-5GH


Now what I've been doing. 
Doing 30% water changes every other day and scraping the algae
trying to stay on top of my ferts was doing 1/16th KH2PO4, K2SO4 traces and 1/8 KNO3 but now bumped my KNO3 up a little
also add a Marineland Maxijet 600 Powerhead for more circulation

Is there anything else I should keep in mine? Do I need to do a blackout in order to get rid of any existing BGA? will it die on it's on if my conditions are right? Are my lights to much? Was thinking of using a window screen to reduce the light. Do I need to add more plants?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Tyler


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Lighting isn't too high. Dosing seems right but make sure you don't fall low on NO3 in a CO2 tank or you will get BGA eventually. Try to bump CO2. 

I say just use the medication: erythromycin. Will get rid of all of it. Safe for fish.


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

Do you have any direct or strong indirect light through a window? Also are you getting BGA everywhere? Or just always in the same spot?


----------



## tylerv (Jul 11, 2011)

I have indirect light that comes in in the afternoon as the window faces south west and I wouldnt call it strong. The bga usually just moves around i get rid of itin one place and than shows up in another.


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

They say the main cause of BGA is lack of NO3 and the lack of circulations. I asked about your lights because from my experience I saw some BGA growing in the corner my tank where it got some natural sun. I've always wondered if that was caused by the sun light or because it was in the corner of the tank with poor circulations. Good luck with you fight!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tylerv (Jul 11, 2011)

Well got rid of my BGA with a 72 hour blackout. Now after a few days after that got green water. Time for another blackout!


----------



## tylerv (Jul 11, 2011)

What's the main cause of green water...after a my first blackout got green water...and figured it was due to the ammonia in the tank with the lighting. So did another blackout and watched the ammonia more closely and there was no ammonia...

So where's the in balance? or what should I be looking at? lights are on now for 6 hours a day with late afternoon sun through a kitchen window, ferts are staying the same as above...and water parameters are the same...but will take again tomorrow if you need an update.


----------

